# Suicide Prevention



## Mari (Sep 9, 2015)

World Suicide Prevention Day is observed on September 10 each year to promote worldwide action to prevent suicides. Various events and activities are held during this occasion to raise awareness that suicide is a major preventable cause of premature death.

My story, my son's story. Suicide is one mistake that you can never undo or make amends to the people who love you. There is always at least one heart that will break if you die. If you are feeling suicidal please reach out for help. I still cry every day for missing my son. My son thought that it was a sign of weakness to ask for help but if I had known I would have told him that it was a sign of weakness to not ask for help. Yes, it is scary especially if you are shy and introverted as he was but it is better to ask for help than to die because death cannot be undone. 

I think of all the things that are gone for him - graduation, work, play, love, flowers, butterflies, sunrises, sunsets, rain, snow, walking in the sand, a full moon, the northern lights, swimming in the ocean, holding hands, hugs, kisses, music, talking, sharing, crying, laughing...

The best thing you can do is be kind, be kind and considerate of other people, and be kind to yourself!


----------



## MHealthJo (Sep 10, 2015)

I also liked how this post draws attention to a variety of things that can be experienced in life - a good few of them are things that all sorts of different people have access to.

People have lots of different circumstances and situations in life, and it's not always possible or practicable to 'do everything or 'have everything'... and at various times in life there can be things missing or obstacles.

Even if there is a feeling that obstacles or things we don't have, are going to stay the same and never change....  

....maybe we can't say that absolutely 100% for sure, with quite a few things.  

 (Especially if we seek help for the problem / keep on seeking change of some sort.)

And even with our circumstance.... for many of us, maybe it's still possible to do a variety of good things in life......

look at the moon or stars or sky or ocean or nature,
 look at animals or touch them,
 read or watch or listen to stories or ideas,
 talk or write to others, 
do a favour for someone or microvolunteer online, 
make an artwork or story or poem, join some kind of group offline or online,
 learn something new,
 feel sun or breeze on the skin, hear crickets or birds, 
hear the sounds of people or children or smell coffee or flowers, feel warm or hot water,
a massage,
 tastes and textures,
 colours and patterns........

Sometimes it's nice to write lists of things that  we can experience or do, or might possibly do.


----------



## PrincessX (Sep 10, 2015)

I think the most important step is to talk to another person and to feel heard and understood. Especially if the suicidal individual has a professional around, or can access one after the initial intervention from friends or family.
It is shocking, that when in this state most people are not able to think logically or think about the consequences of such a fatal deed. 

The truth is that suicide is not a solution to anything.

People can stop feeling suicidal in a relatively short period of time with appropriate help.

Ceasing to be suicidal feels like a huge relief, like an accomplishment and happiness on its own.


----------

